
Classics for every aspiring leader's bookshelf (Patrick Henry Winston) - tosh
https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.803/index.html
======
bart_spoon
I happen to be reading Battle Cry of Freedom right now, and I second its
recommendation. Its wonderfully written, and its striking how many of the
issues dominating the decades leading up to the Civil War feel very similar to
the issues of today.

------
mtnGoat
nice list, terrible formatting on this website. whoa!

